# Oh, how my boy is growing!



## lilhill (Feb 5, 2011)

Bayou Country PHS SilverBullet will be heading to N. Alabama next month.  This little guy's sire is MCH Bluff Creek PH Socrates and his dam is 3 x Jr. Grand Champion and 2 x Best in Show.  "Bullet" has all the bling going on for him ... his silver buckskin coloring, blue eyes and moonspots!  I'm totally excited about the Fall 2011 breeding season already and haven't begun the winter kidding season yet.


----------



## helmstead (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Feb 5, 2011)

He is outstanding!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks!  I am totally excited about adding him to the buck pool!


----------



## ksalvagno (Feb 5, 2011)

He is soooo good looking! I can't wait to see kids out of him.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 5, 2011)

So cute, I can't let my daughter see this photo she has been begging for a smaller breed goat.


----------



## Roll farms (Feb 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Wow.  Seriously...

Congrats on a great find!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks!  I have his dam's full sister and she, too, is awesome so I knew those lines and that he would be well worth the investment.


----------



## Ariel301 (Feb 5, 2011)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## chandasue (Feb 5, 2011)

He is a LOOKER!


----------



## elevan (Feb 5, 2011)

They grow up so fast!  He's a cutie!


----------



## lilhill (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## peachick (Feb 6, 2011)

Thats a beautiful boy!  I'd love one with those markings.


----------



## lilhill (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

